
Facebook Employees Pushed to Remove Trump’s Posts as Hate Speech - coloneltcb
http://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-employees-pushed-to-remove-trump-posts-as-hate-speech-1477075392?mod=e2tw
======
laughfactory
The scary implication of stories like this is that censorship in the 21st
century may not come in the form of government imposed limits on free speech,
but instead from powerful corporate entities which are biased one way or
another. I can easily see the potential for further political polarization as
people use apps, services, web sites, and media which conforms to a narrow
view of the world which confirms their beliefs. I'm glad to see that
Zuckergerg didn't take the opportunity to censor in this case though it must
have been enormously appealing.

------
drpgq
You kind of wonder whether we will end up with FoxNewsBook eventually.

~~~
davidgerard
Conservative social networks have been tried repeatedly. They never get much
traction.

~~~
todd8
They are kind of the flip side of liberal talk radio, which likewise never
gets much traction. I wonder why radio works well for conservatives and social
networks work well for liberals?

~~~
crdoconnor
Demographics.

